# Problems with a nestor martin insert stove



## Roundy# (2 Mar 2010)

My folks recently go a nestor martin insert stove fitted to their exisitng fireplace ope (a 10kw multi fuel stove - IT 33 i think). A section of liner was added to connect the stove to the exisiting flue. Problem is is that the folks are having to feed the bloody thing with an astonishing amount of fuel with poor resultant heat being thrown out.......all the heat is going up the chimney. I was constantly trying to get the installers (who supplied stove as well) to come back to rectify..........but as luck would have they've now gone bust. 
The solution is probably to line the whole of the flue up to the chimney top.........is there anything else we could try..


----------



## sse (2 Mar 2010)

You could try getting someone to insulate outside of the outer box (with the correct insulator - rockwool etc. NOT fibreglass). We had this done recently and it's made a fair bit of difference. It also takes a fair bit of fiddling with the controls to regulate fuel usage, there may be a high permanent draft so you can adjust the "fixed" air supply slider.

If you're anywhere near the South East I can give you the number of the guy who fixed ours, highly recommended.

SSE


----------



## Roundy# (3 Mar 2010)

Thanks for the reply SSE, the correct insulation of rockwool surrounds the stove box and the problem isn't associated with the stove draught regulator / air supply........the problem seems to be too much of a draught drawing up the chimney.......suppose what i'm looking for is the recommedation for a cowl to reduce the draught, as this could be a better and cheaper solution as to taking out the stove and lining up the chimney flue as was suggested by another stove installer!


----------



## crisisonline (4 Jan 2014)

*Any resolutions to the nestor martin insert?*

Hi...sorry to resurrect this old post. But did ever get the problem sorted? I too have a nestor martin insert with the exactly same problem and I desperatelly need a solution!


----------

